# Anyone riding a 48 or 51 Orca?



## Bodid (May 16, 2006)

Hi,

I'm looking at a 06' Orca (a tremendous deal) and can't figure out if I need a 48 or 51 cm. I'm a bit over 5'5", with a 29.6" inseam. I'm coming off of a Trek 5200 50 cm. which fit OK, but I think is a tad too much of a stretch for me. I'd love to get some feedback if possible.

JB


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

I had a 50cm trek as well and went to a 48cm Orca. The overall fit was better for me because it had a shorter top tube and slacker seattube angles which makes for shorter reach. I am a shade under 5'5.


----------



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

*52cm Trek ------ 51cm Orca*

I'm a female who is just under 5'6 (not sure my inseam) and I ride both a 52cm 5200 and a 51cm Orca - the 48cm top tube was too short for me and felt cramped.


----------



## Edster (Aug 22, 2004)

I have a 48 cm Opal. I have ridden a Trek in a 50 and a Litespeed in a 49. I am about 5'6 with a 29 inch inseam. My stem length is 100 on my Opal. Have had no fit issues since I have been riding my Opal.


----------



## scslite (Nov 11, 2006)

I am about your height and inseam and ride a 51 Orca with a 90mm stem. The fit is perfect for me.


----------



## rrchea (Sep 16, 2002)

i ride a 48cm Orca & Opal w/ 120cm stem. i am 5'5" and a 28.5 inseam. My friend is also 5'5" but rides a 51cm. the 48 seem too small for him. he tries getting on mine. the bike look too small on him. His leg is longer than mine,his seat height is a little over 1" higher than mine. His stem is 100cm. I believe the top tube on a 51cm is 52.5cm or so. and 51cm on a 48cm. seems like you have long legs and if you have long arms probably need a 51cm. But, they say its better to err if you are going to err to err on the smaller size.


----------



## bobbytee (Dec 12, 2004)

get a 51 orbea....w/a 90 stem


----------



## megmarc (Oct 7, 2005)

*I'm on a 51*

Im 5 6.5 with a 29 inch inseem. I'm on a 51. I too went with the 90cm stem


----------



## mackey (Jan 29, 2007)

Bodid said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking at a 06' Orca (a tremendous deal) and can't figure out if I need a 48 or 51 cm. I'm a bit over 5'5", with a 29.6" inseam. I'm coming off of a Trek 5200 50 cm. which fit OK, but I think is a tad too much of a stretch for me. I'd love to get some feedback if possible.
> 
> JB


I hope it is not too late to help you but I have an 06 Orca. I am 5.5 1/2 with 29 inseam. The 51 fits me perfectly.


----------



## rrchea (Sep 16, 2002)

I am 5' 5". i ride a 48cm i have short arms(32cm shirt sleeve). i use 120cm stem, but my seat is put all the way forward w/ a setback seatpost. what the toptube length on the Trek?
the 48cm orca is a 51cm. i think if you have long extremties you should get the 51cm Orca. its has a 52.5cm toptube. My friend i 5'5" and rides a 51cm w/100cm stem. he cant ride my 48cm. i try putting a 130cm stem and move seat all the way back on my 48cm for him to try and he it does not fit him.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

Hi Guys,
Just to clarify, the 51 cm orbeas have a 53.5 top tube. It is alot longer than the 48 which is 51.5. I just bought a 05 Lobular which was mis-advertised as a 48. It is really a 51. I have been able to make it fit by using a non set back thomson seatpost and a 90 cm stem. It fits but the bike feels to big for me. I do not feel balanced on it. It feels for lack of a better term "clunky and choppy". My 48 cm opal just flows.


----------



## mackey (Jan 29, 2007)

*BODID-Go ahead it will be a great fit!!*



Bodid said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking at a 06' Orca (a tremendous deal) and can't figure out if I need a 48 or 51 cm. I'm a bit over 5'5", with a 29.6" inseam. I'm coming off of a Trek 5200 50 cm. which fit OK, but I think is a tad too much of a stretch for me. I'd love to get some feedback if possible.
> 
> JB


I posted about two weeks ago on this thread. I am just a fraction over 5 5. I have a 29 in in inseam. Got a 51 in 2006 Orca last summer. It fits perfect. My previous ride was a perfect fit and the new Orca was set up off of my previous ride's specs. I got on and rode without any additional adjustments. Trained and rode in my first century on October 1 with no problems. (66 years old) If you are happy with your existing fit, you probably can take both bikes to your local bike shop and they can convert the fit.
Mackey--Orca Blue


----------

